# Norway: Why Electric Cars Are Proving Competitive



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Schalk Cloete considers the incentives and general social environment that has enabled Norway to be the global leader of electric car adoption on a per capita basis

More...


----------



## liteglow (Mar 2, 2010)

and I`m very impressed that the Tesla works up North (Where I live) with temperature below -25Celsius in winter times. 


But the main reason why people buy electric cars in Norway are many.

- Free parking
- Free charging
- Free ferry (not anymore I think)
- Free year license (normally 550USD year)
- Free Tax on EV (normally 30-40% HK tax on gasoline cars) 
- Free to drive in bus\taxi lanes 
- and there is more

but I guess this will all change within the years, so the prices will go up soon.
That is also a reason why people buy them when prices still is low 

wish I had started to build myself an EV car before every one have one


----------

